

Meet William, a tiny web app to make invoicing ridiculously simple. - twodayslate
http://williamapp.com/

======
tstegart
This is actually pretty cool. If it had dollars instead of pounds I would use
it.

~~~
bogadynamics
There is a preference icon left-docked on the 'description of work'-section.
It allows you to change currency to: EUR, GBP, and USD.

~~~
tstegart
Oh wow, that was tiny and hidden. Thanks for finding that. It should really be
next to the pound symbol at the top.

